# Final Pic of Upright Vertical Smoker Build...



## scdigger (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's the finished product.













smoker%20181.JPG



__ scdigger
__ Aug 7, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 7, 2013)

I like your vertical design, you can hang sausage and bacon and other stuff in there. Very nice!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice smoker, I really liked the build, can't wait to see some more Q-view!


----------

